
Dvorak being Dvorak - rfrey
http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/29/dvorak-apple-should-pull-the-plug-on-the-iphone/
======
BrandonM
The third comment down links to this YouTube video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAWDYaWAVQQ>

In short, he admits to intentionally playing the Mac community in order to get
hits. So if people just stopped giving him attention, all of these false
predictions would stop.

------
rfrey
Sorry, didn't follow the links, fell prey.

I feel so... violated.

